# Animal Rescue in need!



## Jaylie

I got this in an email from someone I know, and decided to post it here. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

This is pretty simple. Please tell ten (or more)

friends to tell ten today! The Animal Rescue Site is having trouble getting

enough people to click on it daily to meet their quota of getting free food

donated every day to abused and neglected animals.

It takes less than a minute to go to their site and click on "feed an animal

in need" for free. It's in a purple box in the middle of the page. This

doesn't cost you a thing. Their corporate sponsors/advertisers use the

number of daily visits to donate food to abandoned/neglected animals in

exchange for advertising.



Here's the web site! Pass it along to people you know.



www.theanimalrescuesite.com


----------



## DOBERMAN_07

Clicked...


----------



## onyxdaily

I clicked it too. And I'll pass the website along to my email buddies.


----------



## peace36

I clicked there too. Glad you posted this here I hope everyone here will click!


----------



## cshellenberger

I've clicked on this a couple times a week on the Mastiff forum. I'll move this to Rescue where it belongs.


----------



## iwantmypup

I clicked! Yay! We're helping ! I'ma Clicker!


----------



## Tess&Coco

Clicked too, and put it on my favourites so I'll click when I remember. Good thought.


----------



## briteday

Just in case anyone is curious, I verified that this site is for real and every click donates food for animals.


----------



## Shelly_236

I try to make a regular habbit of clicking there. I've always wondered, does it count each click or is it limited to one click per user a day?


----------



## K9krazey

I clicked.


----------



## brossi

i not only clicked the link but i sent it to everyone in my e-mail address book


----------



## Lightwingcreations

I've had that site as my home-page for quite a long while (several years) so that everytime I sign on to the net the first page I see is the Click for food. I think it's great that someone brought it up in the forum. You can also put a link of the site on your webpage for everyone to see.


----------



## RedBird

I did a search to see if others knew about this site. I have been clicking for a while now and just wanted to bump to this up as a reminder. Help is just a click away and its FREE!!!


----------



## Renoman

I've also been clicking there for some time. They actually send me an email reminder every morning so I won't forget!


----------



## ghosthunterbecki

I clicked and am passing it on!


----------



## digits mama

Clickity click click!


----------



## Renoman

Now, are you guys setting it up so they email you daily to click? 

I have my clicks with my coffee every morning - great way to start the day.


----------



## Addison

Click Click!!!


----------



## Inga

clicked to feed the dogs.


----------



## Addison

Click (again)!!


----------



## RedBird

Renoman said:


> Now, are you guys setting it up so they email you daily to click?
> 
> I have my clicks with my coffee every morning - great way to start the day.


We have it saved to our drop box, so we click every day.


----------



## digits mama

Click!!!


:d


----------



## tiny

I Clicked It Also, And Will Do So Everyday. I Checked Out The Web Site And Its Authentic, Come On All You Dog Lovers Go There And Click, Click Away:


----------



## digits mama

Clicked!!


----------



## Shastar

Click and going to pass it along as well.

Thanks for posting that as I never heard of it before.


----------

